# Phots Required



## G. Robert-Clarke (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi y'all.
I'm looking for photos, painting etc., of MV Benhiant (cargo) Ben Line, MV Steyning (coaster/collier) Stephenson Clarke, MV Texaco Cardiff and Plymouth (tankers) Texaco, and MV La Sierra (bulk carrior) Buries Markes. I can't find anything in SN Gallery. Can anyone help?


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

H i HAVE A LOOK IN PHOTOSHIP.COM YOU WILL FIND THEN ALL IN THERE SAM2182SW sorry caps lock on sam


----------



## jimmyc (Dec 28, 2005)

Benheint went through many name changes
EMPIRE REGENT/BLACK PRINCE (3) was built in 1943 by Furness Shipbuilding Co. at Haverton Hill with a tonnage of 9904grt, a length of 497ft 6in, a beam of 64ft 5in and a service speed of 15 knots. The second ship of twelve 'Fast' standards she was launched on 17th July 1943 as the Empire Regent for the Ministry of War Transport. When she was completed and delivered on 25th November she was placed under the management of T & J Brocklebank. In 1945 management was transferred to Furness, Withy & Co. and she was allocated to Rio Cape Line Ltd. On 13th August 1946 she was acquired by Rio Cape Line Ltd and renamed Black Prince. Three years later, on 19th May 1949, she was transferred to Shaw, Saville & Albion who renamed her Zealandic. She was sold on 3rd October 1952 to Canadian Pacific Steamships of Liverpool who renamed her Beaverlodge and on 16th March 1960 to Wm. Thomson's Ben Line who changed her name to Benhiant. On 15th April 1970 she was acquired by Witty Cia. Naviera S. A. of Limassol, renamed Venus and on 14th July 1971 arrived at Koahsuing in Taiwan where she was broken up by Chuang Kuo Steel & Iron Works.


----------



## G. Robert-Clarke (Apr 15, 2012)

G'day Mate. 

Thanks for this detailed information, of which, I wasn't aware. 

I must have sailed on her penultimate voyage, fortunately the 'Star' run between en 1969 and early 1970. This voyage took me to Perth, Sydney, Townsville, Thursday Island and Darwin, before returning to Singapore. I loved Australia, where I spent a long time ashore, since I was the RO. No work when in port: not much when I was at sea for that matter. A wonderful job.
alastairjs, a SN Member, is forwarding me pictures. He's a wonderful man and so are you. Would you like copies when I receive them. I'll need your email address though. You can attach it to a PM.
Also, I have a do***ent that you'd be interested in regarding the War of 1812, which was fought between the Americans and British (mostly their navies). Let me know. 

Anyone else interested, just send me a PM with your email address.

Meanwhile Jimmyc, thanks again for your time.


----------



## G. Robert-Clarke (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks Sam2182sw. Can I call you Sam. I bet you're great in a distress.

I'll check this site tomorrow. alastairjs, a SN Member, has found photos of the Benhiant, Cardiff and Plymouth for me. He's sending me copies.

I have a do***ent that you may be interested in, but I need your email address. You could advise me of it via a PM if you wish.

In the meantime, thanks for the information. I will revert with the results of my search.


----------



## jimmyc (Dec 28, 2005)

With shipyards working at full capacity in other directions it was not until the end of 1941 that closer attention could be given to this problem. Of greatest interest to Teessiders is that it was the Furness Shipbuilding Co. at Haverton Hill which, from Ministerial instructions and an outline design, produced detailed plans for a 15 knot ship which resulted in the building of 12 EMPIRE ships of this class at six different yards throughout the U.K.
The two ships completed at Haverton Hill in October and November 1943 were the first of the class to appear. The EMPIRE CHIEFTAIN went on to serve Royal Mail Lines for 14 years as the LOCH RYAN from 1946 to 1960 but the second of their products, in particular, demonstrates the high regard in which British owners held these ships in peacetime conditions, and of their adaptability for various trades. The EMPIRE REGENT was placed under management by Brocklebank's for the duration of the war and was then sold to a Furness Withy subsidiary for which she operated as the BLACK PRINCE from 1946 to 1949 on Prince Line services. 1949 to 1952 found her chartered to Shaw Savill as the ZEALANDIC followed by eight years to 1960 in ownership by Canadian Pacific Steamships as their BEAVERLODGE. Her last ten years under the British flag were spent with Ben Line as the BENHAINT. She was then sold to Cyprus owners and renamed VENUS in 1970, being scrapped in Taiwan during the following year.

Built 1943 Furness Shipbuilding Co., Haverton Hill-on-Tees.
Tonnage 9, 904g 7, 165n.
Engines Single Screw, Double Reduction Twin Turbines by Parsons. 15 knots.
Launched 17th July as Empire Regent for M.O.W.T.. Completed for Furness, Withy & Co. as managers.
13th August 1946 purchased by Furness Withy and renamed Black Prince.
19th May on long term charter to Shaw, Savill and Albion, renamed Zealandic.
3rd October sold to CPS and renamed Beaverlodge.
In 1960 she is sold to Ben Line, renamed Benhiant, 1970 sold to Witty CIA Naviera S.A. Limassol, renamed Venus. Finally sold to Chuang Kuo Steel and Iron Works and is broken up at Kaohsiu

Benhiant (IV)	Year Built	1943



Entered Ben Line Service 1960 Ended Ben Line Service 1970 Year scrapped 1971 
Gross Tonnage 9,902 Net Tonnage	6,068	Deadweight 12,070 
Length 498 Beam 64 Depth 30 
Engine Type	2 x Steam Turbines Horse Power 6,800 shp Max Speed 15 kts 
Notes: 
1943 - completed by Furness Shipbuilding Co. Ltd. , Haverton Hill-on-Tees, Yard No. 355 for the Ministry of War transport (Brocklebank managers) as EMPIRE REGENT. 
1945 - management transferred to Rio Cape Line Ltd. 
1946 - sold to Rio Cape Line Ltd. and renamed BLACK PRINCE. 
1949 - while on charter to Shaw Savill & Albion Co. Ltd. was renamed ZEALANDIC. 
1952 - sold to Canadian Pacific Railway Co. and renamed BEAVERLODGE. 
1960 - acquired by Ben Line and renamed BENHIANT. 
1970 - sold to WittyCompania Naviera S.A. Cyprus and renamed VENUS. 
1971 - Arrived at Kaohsiung for breaking
these are the name changes
EMPIRE REGENT, BLACK PRINCE, BEAVERLODGE, BENHIANT, ZEALANDIC , VENUS


----------



## G. Robert-Clarke (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks again for the exhaustive information re: Benhiant.

Looking at the service schedule, I was lucky to get the voyage. She was old, but no trouble. Parts of her are probably supporting skyscrapers today.

Thanks again.


----------



## jimmyc (Dec 28, 2005)

G. Robert-Clarke said:


> Thanks again for the exhaustive information re: Benhiant.
> 
> Looking at the service schedule, I was lucky to get the voyage. She was old, but no trouble. Parts of her are probably supporting skyscrapers today.
> 
> Thanks again.


No worries my Father was onboard 1945 - 46 Empire Regent
thats how I know the ship changed its name so many times it was interesting to chase his service record I do have pictures of it in various names if you wish I could send them to you
Regards Jim


----------



## G. Robert-Clarke (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi Jimmy. 

Great info'. She must have been in better condition then.

Yes, I'd love to get a few of the best shots.
I'll send you a PM with my email address.


----------



## jimmyc (Dec 28, 2005)

G. Robert-Clarke said:


> Hi Jimmy.
> 
> Great info'. She must have been in better condition then.
> 
> ...


Rob 
send me a PM and I will send pictures to you
Regards Jim


----------



## G. Robert-Clarke (Apr 15, 2012)

Sorry Jimmy. The SN administrators won't let me send a PM to you.
Apparently you have advised them that you do not want PMs.

I'll give you my alternate email address and hope it won't get misused by others.
Email address: [email protected]

Sorry for the hassle, but you need to let admin' know. You probably have their address, but here it is anyway: [email protected]

Thanks again. I look forward to the photos. I will QSL.


----------



## jimmyc (Dec 28, 2005)

G. Robert-Clarke said:


> Sorry Jimmy. The SN administrators won't let me send a PM to you.
> Apparently you have advised them that you do not want PMs.
> 
> I'll give you my alternate email address and hope it won't get misused by others.
> ...


I will rectify that so you can PM to me no worries mate
Regards Jim


----------



## jimmyc (Dec 28, 2005)

G. Robert-Clarke said:


> Sorry Jimmy. The SN administrators won't let me send a PM to you.
> Apparently you have advised them that you do not want PMs.
> 
> I'll give you my alternate email address and hope it won't get misused by others.
> ...


hopefully I will rectify that so you can PM to me no worries mate
Regards Jim


----------



## jimmyc (Dec 28, 2005)

G. Robert-Clarke said:


> Sorry Jimmy. The SN administrators won't let me send a PM to you.
> Apparently you have advised them that you do not want PMs.
> 
> I'll give you my alternate email address and hope it won't get misused by others.
> ...


hopefully I will rectify that so you can PM to me no worries mate
Regards Jim


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi G,Robert Clarke just got your reply yes call me sam i will try and email you sam2182sw


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

*email*

Hi g.Robert Clarke it is Sam2182SW my email is [email protected] thanks sam


----------

